# Will changing tips from 85 grain to 125 grain change my tune?



## bowtechExVFT17 (Mar 5, 2005)

I am shooting a new Bowtech Extreme VFT at 29 inches and 70 pounds. HuntersFriend.com sold it to me and it came tuned with 85 grain tips. I was wondering if shooting 125s out of it will change my tune dramatically. It is shooting fine but all I have are 125 grain broadheads and I dont want to buy new ones if I don't have to. Would it change my tune a lot a little or would it not do too much the arrows are Super Carbon Magnum 60-75lbs. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## robertyb (Jul 19, 2004)

It will not change your point of impact over a 1/4 inch if that. Go for it.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> It will not change your point of impact over a 1/4 inch if that. Go for it.


 This statement is WRONG. Your point of impact is going to be quite a bit lower and will problably change your windage some also. Not to worry though the arrows will still be fine but you will have to resight your bow in for the heavier points is all. You would want to check your sight marks anyway even if you had the same grain weight broadheads as your field points.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

Spotshooter2 said:


> This statement is WRONG. Your point of impact is going to be quite a bit lower and will problably change your windage some also. Not to worry though the arrows will still be fine but you will have to resight your bow in for the heavier points is all. You would want to check your sight marks anyway even if you had the same grain weight broadheads as your field points.


I agree.
Even at 20yd, your windage as well as vertical POI will change noticably by adding 40gr to the tip.


----------



## 460461whatever (Jan 22, 2005)

*Arrow length*

Depending on how long your arrows are now, you may be able to counter the weight difference by shortening your arrows. I don't recommend having broadheads behind the front of your riser but a 1/2" off the front of your arrows won't matter much. Also, if you have regular vanes, or many small ones, the added weight won't affect the spine as much as if you're shooting feathers. These will be small differences in spine anyway you have it. I'd definitely shoot and sight your bow with first adding the new tips and only tune your arrows if they won't group.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

If you PM me with the specific model of arrow you are shooting and all the specs on it length, fletching, model and type, and what nocks you are shooting I will give you a very good idea of what will happen.

Or, if you go to pinwheelsoftware.com and download a trial copy of "Software for Archers", you can do it yourself.


----------



## oggie2635 (Mar 2, 2005)

you will have to re tune and re site. by adding a heaver tip your arrow will flex alot more. and it will be heaver thus a dirrerent arc.


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

This is where a good relationship with a good pro shop pays off.

Yes you will need to retune the bow and may need new arrows if your current arrows do not have enough spine.

The cheapest way to go is to buy new broadheads the same weight as the bow was tuned with. $20 to $30 for broadheads is less than a new set of arrows or a tuning job at a shop where you did not buy the bow.

Judging by your number of posts and the question, you don't have a lot of experience with archery. I suggest that you find a good pro shop and try to establish a good relationship. It will pay off in the long run. As you gain experience, you will be able to do more of your own work, but starting out, you will need hand-on help.

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

I can't believe that someone doesn't say "You may have to turn the bow weight down".. If you find your arrows to be a little underspined you can back some weight off the bow. Then you won't have to buy new arrows or broadheads. Where is it written in stone that you HAVE to shoot the bow at 70 lbs. Playing with bow weight is often part of the process of tuning, if you do it right.

There is no doubt that 40gr more on the front of the arrows is going to make them hit lower. Not only because the arrows are slower, but FOC changes dramatically.

For someone to say your POI won't change is wrong. It may be very very close at 10 yards, but the farther out you shoot the more apparent the drop will be to you.


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

last time we tuned my fathers bow, he was getting a side tear almost 1/2" long thru paper. he was using 125 gr tips. he was going to move the arrow rest, but instead, we put a 85 gr tip. the tear became almost imperceptible (sp), so the bow only required minor adjustments...

so, changing tips will change your tune.

also, i dont think someone else can tune your bow. i mean, i can tune your bow if YOU shoot it and i do the adjustments, but i cant shoot it and tune it for me, and expect it to be tuned for you. just my thoughts....


----------



## rhinoshooter (Feb 6, 2005)

I Would Think So Since The Heavier Point Will Weaken The Arrow Spine. Probably Change It Alot I Would Say.


----------



## johnhames (Apr 9, 2003)

If the set up was tuned correctly for 85-grains and you switch to 125-grains the chances are really good that you will have to either turn down the bow weight or get new arrows with a heaver spine. Personally, I would shoot the 85-grain tips for a while to see if you are comfortable with 70#. If you are, go get some other arrows.


----------



## vodekz (Jan 17, 2003)

My 28.25 inch arrow shoot well with 125 grain tip.
I use ACC 360 with 4 inch vanes or Carbon Express 300 at the same lenght and with 4 inch vanes also.

This set up produces over 70 KE for hunting. 
Personally I would not shoot 85 grain tips for hunting. 
125 tips they hit hard.

Vodekz


----------

